# 小鸽子洗澡



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

2个月的鸽子，第一次洗澡



http://www.pigeons.cn/ppxs/


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

中国名字叫“秀”， “xiu”. 
who can tell me what's English name


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Can't help you with the name but wanted you to know they're very pretty.


----------

